# 7220 three point hitch error



## zimmfrm (Mar 13, 2016)

My 7220 three point will not respond. It is all the way up and wont move from cab and by remote swiches. Error message window shows ( r. ) Does anyone know how to resolve this issue? THANKS.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Some of the owners manuals for the Magnum series list the error codes, and some do not. If your manual does not list the codes, contact your Case IH dealer.


----------

